# housing in cold weather for kids



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, one more question (right - you believe that one huh? :greengrin: ):

Last week it was in the 60's/70's, yesterday we got close to 8 inches of snow and the temp was down to the low 20's with blowing wind. If I bring my 8 week old babies home (I will just have two) in this cold weather how do I know they can stay warm enough outside??? They will start out in an igloo doghouse with wood shavings covered with straw but there isn't anything covering the doorway. It will be faced away from the prevailing winds and up against a building but... will they be warm enough together in there or do I need to bring them into the garage in a large airline crate instead?

I think my two biggest concerns for doing this right is feeding them properly and keeping them warm at this young age.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, welcome to the Goat Spot! :wave: 

The biggest thing is that you want to keep them out of drafts, drafts are what will make them sick, as well as taking them from a hot environment to a cold one. Check and see how the dog house is now and get a nice layer of bedding on the floor. How warm/cold is your garage?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

The dog house seems pretty cozy but there is that big open door on it. The garage hasn't been freezing overnight for a couple of weeks so it's pretty good in there. I have three dogs that sleep in the garage at night.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that they will be fine with a dog house bedded down nice and thick with straw or hay. Goats are very hardy animals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with what Alyssa said.

The igloos will be perfect for them


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, they will be fine. I have to say we are going through the same weather change here. Sunday it was a record High for us 69, and Sunday we were under a severe storm, with 40-60 mile a hour winds. It blew snow in the barn were we had no idea we had leaks. They all did fine. We just always give them lots of straw to bed down in, plus the LOVE to snuggle.

Welcome to The Goat Spot :wave:


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome Cinder :hug: 

I have Petmates with doors, Igloo sells doors for their houses too.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Get a piece of denim fabric and fasten it to the door at the top. That will help keep the body heat in. I think they'll be fine together.


----------

